# BWA x BPY Engine code... Differences?



## Fornazari (Sep 19, 2005)

Who knows about it?
Self explain title...

I´m interested about turbo, but would be good know about everything...

I think they are almost the same...

Guess that earliers MKV GTI were BWA... Weren´t?

Cheers :beer::beer:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Fornazari said:


> Who knows about it?
> Self explain title...
> 
> I´m interested about turbo, but would be good know about everything...
> ...


BPY is the American version of the TFSI engine whereas BWA is the
"second generation" European version (first engine was AXX).

The main difference in both engines from their AXX predecessor is
the piston shape (crown vs dome shape in the later engines), and
also a change in compression from 10.5:1 to 10.3:1 (although i have
seen mixed reports for the BPY some stating 10.3 others 10.5...
Can't be certain which is true, but based on the piston shape i'd guess the first...)

There are also reports of different software, and a lack of stratified function
that was present in the first AXX engines.

Other than that both engines are identical (that means turbo, cams etc etc...)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fornazari (Sep 19, 2005)

GolfRS said:


> BPY is the American version of the TFSI engine whereas BWA is the
> "second generation" European version (first engine was AXX).
> 
> The main difference in both engines from their AXX predecessor is
> ...



Humm... 

So turbo and header are the same...

Many tks..:beer:


----------

